# A Brutal Dictator Died Today



## Death Angel

The world is a better place

Zimbabwean strongman Robert Mugabe dies at 95


.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Yeap...he was a first rate POS.


----------



## Pete7469

It's always a cause to celebrate when a communist sociopath goes to hell.

Long LIve Rhodesia.



.


----------



## GLASNOST

Death Angel said:


> The world is a better place
> 
> Zimbabwean strongman Robert Mugabe dies at 95
> 
> 
> .


I lived in Zimbabwe when it was still called Rhodesia. When black government was a foregone conclusion Mugabe was considered a fair-minded man. So don't celebrate yet ... it remains to be seen what sort of person the new leader will become.


----------



## pismoe

looks like 'mugabe' ate his last baby elephant eh  ??


----------



## pismoe

who is the new leader if you know his name .    Likely that he will be as bad a 'mugabe' eh .


----------



## Litwin

GLASNOST said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world is a better place
> 
> Zimbabwean strongman Robert Mugabe dies at 95
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Zimbabwe when it was still called Rhodesia. When black government was a foregone conclusion Mugabe was considered a fair-minded man. So don't celebrate yet ... it remains to be seen what sort of person the new leader will become.
Click to expand...

"what sort of person the new leader will become." do you talk about man with nick name crocodile ? i think no one can save  this country, M. f&cked it very badly , its dying


----------



## pismoe

yep , looks like it may be the 'crocodile'  [chuckle] .--- President of Zimbabwe | Current Leader  ---  its funny as all 'ell' if my link info is correct Glasnost and Litwin .


----------



## Toro

Ran his country into the ground.


----------



## pismoe

'zimbab' is just another example .   As far as ran into the ground ,  I think its similar in the once civilized 'sud africa'   Toro .


----------



## pismoe

and some info on the new 'zimbabwe' leader , dictator or whatever he is .    Its da CROCODILE .   ---   Ex-Mugabe henchman dubbed 'The Crocodile' takes office in Zimbabwe  ---


----------



## GLASNOST

Litwin said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world is a better place
> 
> Zimbabwean strongman Robert Mugabe dies at 95
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Zimbabwe when it was still called Rhodesia. When black government was a foregone conclusion Mugabe was considered a fair-minded man. So don't celebrate yet ... it remains to be seen what sort of person the new leader will become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "what sort of person the new leader will become." do you talk about man with nick name crocodile ? i think no one can save  this country, M. f&cked it very badly , its dying
Click to expand...

If it can be saved it will take several civil wars probably starting with the Shona - Ndebele.


----------



## Litwin

pismoe said:


> yep , looks like it may be the 'crocodile'  [chuckle] .--- President of Zimbabwe | Current Leader  ---  its funny as all 'ell' if my link info is correct Glasnost and Litwin .


you are right. all despots partisans are the same Ma_š_erau (BSSR), Tito  or crocodile. they make  names  on detraction  not in development and building


----------



## karpenter

Pete7469 said:


> It's always a cause to celebrate when a communist sociopath goes to hell.


Nelson Mandela


----------

